# Can I ride in combat boots?



## seg2k17 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi! I've had these particular combat boots for a while now. They're government issued and were used in the Army and such. I was wondering if they'd be suitable for both english and western riding (more so english) since they do have a heel and, personally, they don't have a lot of traction. 

Here is what they look like; the size is *9W* in mens but they're a tad bit long for me:
https://www.amazon.com/Combat-Desert-Genuine-Military-Issue/dp/B004V3WZ7I

Also, could I wear western boots while riding english? I don't have a horse or anything else that could help me judge this for myself so your advice is greatly appreciated! :hug:

Here is what my western boots look like:
https://www.amazon.com/Laredo-Mens-...001X5HY4G/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Combat boots definitely not. Those have too much tread and will hang easily in many kinds of stirrups. You need to be able to adjust your feet in the stirrups and control where your foot is placed. Really, really bad idea in my opinion.


The western boots you linked are the basic right idea. The tread is relatively flat and they have a good riding heel on them. 

The current style in western boots is a very wide square toe with double welt stitching. I don't like those personally because I feel that a more narrow toe and single welt stitch make it easier to get your foot back in the stirrup. For the same reason stay away from western "work boots" that have a great big fat sole or lugged sole. 

I'm assuming that you are learning to ride? If so, then the important thing is that they have the right functional and safety features (heel and flat or smooth sole). I don't know a lot about English boots but from a quick search there are plenty of reasonable looking options if you want to wear those instead.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Definitely not for English. The shape and tread of a combat boot is not even comparable to riding boots.
If you're learning to ride with a school, I'm almost certain the trainer will not allow it. 
Maybe invest in some cheap paddock or cowboy boots?


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

Personally I wouldn't. I have my issued combat boots for the USMC but I NEVER ride in them. I've worked in them or gone through snow in them but not for riding. It's not what they're meant for. The only Marine thing I'll be riding in is my dress blues for the show ring. But what you wear on your feet matters as a safety precaution. 

I'd get a regular riding boot and perhaps half chaps, you need something that will allow you to slip your feet from the stirrups and get off in an emergency. I have gotten my foot stuck in a stirrup before with a horse galloping and didn't get unstuck from the stirrup until my horse hit a tree. I've had some scary falls, granted over 12yrs ago but learn from others experience and don't make the same mistakes. It's just not safe, buy riding boots.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

While you can, you definately should NOT!!!


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Only if you're riding without stirrups.

I bought a bunch of boots from Target and ride in them. Sole is slightly ribbed which helps with grip, but are otherwise very similar to any riding specific boot.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Some examples of what I was talking about earlier if it helps. 

These are a Men's boot on sale at NRS World for about $180 and meet all the criteria I mentioned earlier. Good sized riding heel, narrower toe, single welt stitch, leather sole. 








Twisted X Ruff Stock Bomber

Other boots in a similar price range and features:
Ariat Revolution
Nocona Legacy Calf Skin

I'm pretty fond of the _Oxbow_ and _Fineline_ sole options that the Rios of Mercedes and Anderson Bean boots can have. They work and feel like leather in the stirrup but wear a lot longer have some water resistance and aren't slippery on slick floors. 

In my picky opinion, the best boots from Rios/Anderson Bean are designed for Davis Boots and made by Rios/Anderson Bean. Davis Boots

These from Anderson Bean are good and a decent price (< $300)








Anderson Bean 14# Brown Bayou Marrone Fineline Sole Cowboy Underslung Heel - $275









Anderson Bean 14# Hickory Forest Green Fineline Sole Cowboy Underslung Heel - $279


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

If you're riding English, just pick up a pair of paddock boots. Ideally, also a pair of half chaps. There are some paddock boots on this website as cheap as 36$: https://www.equestriancollections.com/ladies-riding-boots/english-riding-boots/paddock-boots

You can get half chaps here for under 30$: https://www.statelinetack.com/item/dublin-adult-suede-ii-half-chaps/E015720/

This doesn't have to be a big investment to start off. You can always buy better quality as you progress. My daughter has been wearing paddock boots and half chaps for years because they're cheap and I have to buy her a new pair about every 6 months, so paying 300$ and up is out of the question! You'll find you'll have a much better grip for English riding if you wear proper boots.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Combat boots definite no. You can see that in experienced riders they arouse terrifying visions of being helplessly dragged.

The main problem with cowboy boots and an english saddle is you may well find the stirrups leathers will rub the insides of your calves and knees. The whole set up of tall english boots, or low boots together with half chaps is to protect you from the stirrups leathers. Half chaps aren't like western chaps (which are designed to protect your legs against brush), they wrap all the way around your leg from below your knee to your instep. 

You may also find that ordinary blue jeans are uncomfortable to ride an english saddle in, because the welted inside seam rubs. English saddles also can be slippery and jeans don't give you much grip, the way breeches do (especially full seat breeches which have suede where you make contact with the saddle -- great for beginners!).

Of all the items above, I think the most important may be the half chaps. Any smooth-soled boot with a moderate defined heel will do for riding. 

At least this was my experience.

ps: I love my cowgirl boots but I never wear them riding! They're too pretty and I don't want to spoil them . . .


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Avna said:


> Combat boots definite no. You can see that in experienced riders they arouse terrifying visions of being helplessly dragged.
> 
> The main problem with cowboy boots and an english saddle is you may well find the stirrups leathers will rub the insides of your calves and knees. The whole set up of tall english boots, or low boots together with half chaps is to protect you from the stirrups leathers. Half chaps aren't like western chaps (which are designed to protect your legs against brush), they wrap all the way around your leg from below your knee to your instep.
> 
> ...


Great points. I hadn't thought about the jeans since I've been in a Hunter saddle twice. The original Wrangler 13MWZ jeans have the thin seam on the inside, so much more comfortable to ride in. Breaches sound like the way to go though. I would wear them if I rode English, they look fine on guys. 

Yes! My experience was pretty tame and not worth retelling. Lets just say I gained an interest in well designed boots! lol


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I wear western boots with 18" tops to play polo in, or to school in "english" saddles. They're Olathe's. They are fairly common in polo and for schooling, but not suited for the show ring. They were a hit when I wore them to Europe, the UK, and Ire., too. My boots have now been on more good horses than I have.

If I have to jump on and do something and don't have my tall boots, I wrap polo wraps on my lower leg. So do many other riders. They protect your lower leg from the stirrup leathers, too.


----------



## bootnsockguy (Jun 12, 2017)

I also wear tall Olathe boots with skintight skinny jeans and I love them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I rode a problem horse in combat boots (because I couldn't find my riding boots), I lost a stirrup, couldn't get my foot back in, and got bucked off and landed on my butt. 

I'd ride in western boots.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

i'd say it depends upon the stirrups.

if you ride in something like the ezcare stirrups with a cage you can probably wear those boots just fine. i wear my keen hiking boots when i use my wife's saddle with english style leathers and the ez care ultimate stirrups. the ez cares do have an aggressive tread in the foot bed but hasn't seemed to be an issue yet for me. they aren't going to be for showing but for just riding they would do

my regular cushioned abetta stirrups i wear a round/pointed tow cowboy boot as that makes it super easy to pick up my stirrup again after i drop them


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Your boot or foot wear,should easily come out of the stirrups
I trail ride in foot wear i do not ride in, when just riding around home or at shows
I have trail ridden with hiking boots,esp in late fall, out in the mountains, but I also change to extra wide stirrups.
There are times I have to get off and walk, and for that I need boots with traction,plus some i can wear extra socks with
I use my English boots when riding English, as I also find other wise my legs get rubbed.
I keep western riding boots in the barn, to put on when I ride, as I hate walking with them for any distance, thus wearing runners for chores.
I was asked at one show, if I was making a new fashion statement, by I trainer i know.It was a very rainy weekend, and we had to warm up for trail outside.I thus put spurs on my rubber boots, to warm up, and to keep my show boots clean
Agree those combat boots have too much tread


----------

